# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب كلمة (رغم)

## مصطفى مدني

الأخوة الأعزاء 
من يستطيع إعراب كلمة (رغم ) في هذا البيت
رأي الجماعة لا تشقى البلاد به .... رغم الخلاف ورأي الفرد يشقيها 
الرجاء الإعراب الآن

----------


## الطيب صياد

*إعراب " رُغْمَ " في البيت الذي ذكرتَه كما يلي :
مفعول مطلق منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره ،،
و الله أعلم بالصواب .
*

----------


## مصطفى مدني

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز /الطيب صياد .....................هو بالفعل مفعول مطلق ............... ولكن هل يجوز أن تنصب على نزع الخافض؟

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

يجوز على التأويل

----------


## عارف عبد المنعم

اريد ان انبه اخي الكريم ان اعراب رغم ليس مفعولا مطلقا  .فاين هو الفعل وما هو تقديره .ان رغم لا اعراب لها وهذه اشكالية تستحق بحثا متفردا لان اصلها على الرغم ثم تطور استعمالها فاصبحن رغم .والمحدثون لم يجدوا لها اعرابا لحد الساعة .وشكرا.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*تسأل عن الفعل ؟
الفعل محذوف لكثرة الاستعمال ....بسهولة 
و مثالا على ذلك خذ كلمة : ( سبحانَ ) و أعربْها يا صديقي !
و أنا أنتظرك بفارغ الصبر ..
*

----------


## التنبكتي

حالات إعرابه تختلف لكن المفعول المطلق والجر على أنه اسم (على)أشهرها وأكثرها
وما حمله عليه الأخ الذي قال:(الرغم) من تطويع اللغة العربية لعبارات المعاصرين الدارجة
أما وروده معرفا ومنكرا في المعاجم وفي أساس البلاغة للزمخشري فهو لبيان تصريفه ومعناه

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

هو مفعول مطلق نعم، والفعل تقديره (رَغِمَ)
ومن شواهده الحديث الشريف: " رغم أنف امرئٍ، ذكرت عنده فلم يصل عليّ" صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أما اشتقاقه، فهو من (الرَّغام) وهو التراب؛ وهو كناية عن الإجبار والإكراه، أو الإذلال 
ومعروف أن الأنف هو موضع الكرامة، فتمريغه في التراب يدل على الإذلال
ولايجوز دخول الباء عليه إلا في الشعر، قال الحطيئة:
ندمت ندامة الكسعي لما ** طلبت رضا بني حزم برغمي
أما في غير الشعر، فيقال: على رغم كذا
ويمكن حذف حرف الجر نهائيا، قتقول: رغمَ المطر، خرجت.

----------


## أبو أحمد الميداني

كتب اللحن والأخطاء الشائعة تخطئ عبارة: رغم المطر خرجت..

وترى أن الصواب:
برغم المطر خرجت
بالرغم من المطر خرجت
على رغم المطر خرجت
على الرغم من المطر خرجت

----------


## علاء الدين حمويه

شكر الله لك أبا أحمد .
وظني كل ظني أن قولهم :رَغمَ أنفه(بسكون العين) مصحف عن :رَغِمَ أنفه0(بكسرها).

----------

